# Tory Burch Robinson Satchel Dome - Anyone has it?



## gracious127

Hello! 

Anyone owned a Robinson Satchel Dome? I saw there are 2 types, Mini one with Strap and a slight bigger one (without strap). 

I would like to have the Mini one but there is only Black color to choose from on Bloomingdales.com. There are more color choices for the regular size but i am afraid its too big and heavy to carry. 

Care to share how is the quality of the bag and is it really huge or heavy to carry on shoulder? 

Thanks!


----------



## gracious127

Heres the pictures of the 2 bags ^^

www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/tory-burch-satchel-robinson-dome?ID=627511&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=PDPZ1#fn%3Dspp%3D3
www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/tory-burch-satchel-robinson-dome?ID=629518&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=PDPZ1#fn%3Dspp%3D2


----------



## dmmaarriiee

On Tory's website it looks like the regular size comes in a deep teal, anyone find that? I saw a picture in her Fall 2012 preview. I want that bag!


----------



## margcl

I found this one a blog, hope it's somewhat helpful!

http://www.thepinkpeonies.com/2012/07/spot.html


----------



## gracious127

mfc103 said:


> I found this one a blog, hope it's somewhat helpful!
> 
> http://www.thepinkpeonies.com/2012/07/spot.html



Thank you! ))


----------



## elmel

I love this bag in the mint! I want one! But what is this darker color?


----------



## dmmaarriiee

On her website it is seen in one of the fall preview pictures, but the more I look at it the more I think it might be black in some funky lighting


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

I want the one on the blogger's photo. so cute! I can't find this color anywhere online though..


----------



## Belle79

^TB.com and Bloomingdales had the mint color, but they sold out fast. I ordered the Small Dome in Violet from Bloomies and it's gorgeous!! I will post pics later


----------



## missgrace75

Belle79 said:


> ^TB.com and Bloomingdales had the mint color, but they sold out fast. I ordered the Small Dome in Violet from Bloomies and it's gorgeous!! I will post pics later



Yes please post some pictures, i do want to see the actual size )


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Belle79 said:
			
		

> ^TB.com and Bloomingdales had the mint color, but they sold out fast. I ordered the Small Dome in Violet from Bloomies and it's gorgeous!! I will post pics later



Yes yes! Do post a pic! Cant wait!


----------



## elmel

Chewing_Pearls said:
			
		

> Yes yes! Do post a pic! Cant wait!



Ditto! Looks like a beauty, I cant wait to see!


----------



## Belle79

Pics


----------



## Belle79

I don't like big bags - this one isn't big but it isn't too small either. It's just right. I have tried other bags from the Robinson line and they were very heavy, but this one isn't. I like it enough that I may want it in another color too


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Belle79 said:
			
		

> Pics



It really suites you well! Congrats!  the color makes the bag look professional! Love it! what other colors you choose from?


----------



## elmel

Belle79 said:
			
		

> Pics



Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Chanel4life

I love the color of  your bag, I have YSl gauche bag the same color!


----------



## missgrace75

Belle79 said:


> Pics



Nice Color! 

It comes with a Strap? There is another regular size dome so i guess it will be much bigger than yours!


----------



## gracious127

Belle79 said:


> ^TB.com and Bloomingdales had the mint color, but they sold out fast. I ordered the Small Dome in Violet from Bloomies and it's gorgeous!! I will post pics later



Mint color SOLD out already! TB.com left with Luggage color only. 
There is a new color for the bigger size dome in French Navy.


----------



## gracious127

Belle79 said:


> I don't like big bags - this one isn't big but it isn't too small either. It's just right. I have tried other bags from the Robinson line and they were very heavy, but this one isn't. I like it enough that I may want it in another color too



Hi Belle79, hows the material of your dome bag?


----------



## Belle79

missgrace75 said:


> Nice Color!
> 
> It comes with a Strap? There is another regular size dome so i guess it will be much bigger than yours!


 
Yup, it does come with an adjustable strap for crossbody, etc



gracious127 said:


> Hi Belle79, hows the material of your dome bag?


 
The Saffiano leather is nice, up close it looks like it has a cross-hatch pattern and it's very structured.


----------



## Belle79

Chewing_Pearls said:


> It really suites you well! Congrats!  the color makes the bag look professional! Love it! what other colors you choose from?


 
Thanks! I am considering the Luggage color as well, more neutral....


----------



## Belle79

Chanel4life said:


> I love the color of your bag, I have YSl gauche bag the same color!


 
Thank you


----------



## julesmp07

I like this one, thinking of getting this. You think this other robinson is authentic? http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-TOR...tDomain_211&hash=item27c9bb97b0#ht_1591wt_689


----------



## gracious127

julesmp07 said:


> I like this one, thinking of getting this. You think this other robinson is authentic? http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-TOR...tDomain_211&hash=item27c9bb97b0#ht_1591wt_689



You can compare it with this same one from Bloomingdales
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results&intnl=true&intnl=true


----------



## julesmp07

Thanks gracious127, I am having second thoughts. Maybe i'll just get directly from a Tory store


----------



## julesmp07

julesmp07 said:
			
		

> Thanks gracious127, I am having second thoughts. Maybe i'll just get directly from a Tory store



Plus the interior is very different from the one in bloomingdales, knockoff it is


----------



## julesmp07

Interior is very different, knockoff


----------



## MJDaisy

gracious127 said:


> Mint color SOLD out already! TB.com left with Luggage color only.
> There is a new color for the bigger size dome in French Navy.



i REALLY wanted the mint a few weeks ago but it sold out SO fast. I wantd the french navy in the large. i went to order it online today and it was SOLD OUT. i was so disappointed.

distressed, i went to the TB boutique at my local mall and a lovely SA called some stores. she couldn't find the french navy dome anywhere to order for me and asked me if i wanted any colors. I figured why not give it a shot and asked her to look for the mint (thinking i'd never find it). Well she found one that had 2 in stock at their store and I ORDERED IT 

WAHOO! i should be the owner of a mint dome (i had to get the smaller size, but it doesn't seem too small) by next week! wahoo!


----------



## MJDaisy

Belle79 said:


> Pics



this looks absolutely beautiful. how is it holding up for you?


----------



## Belle79

MJDaisy said:


> this looks absolutely beautiful. how is it holding up for you?


 
Really well, the quality is great and I get a ton of compliments on it. I bought the Luggage color as well and I am seriously considering the black too! I love the shape, size and functionality.


----------



## MJDaisy

Belle79 said:


> Really well, the quality is great and I get a ton of compliments on it. I bought the Luggage color as well and I am seriously considering the black too! I love the shape, size and functionality.



so glad to hear that! it's gorgeous. i haven't seen  the small size in real life yet...i hope it's not too small on me! i am 5'3 and a size 10 or 12 so i don't want it to look teeny on me!!


----------



## max the cat

Belle79 said:


> Pics


 
Beautiful bag! It looks perfect on you!

Could you tell me how tall you are?
I'm thinking about getting the same bag but afraid it would be too big for me.
I'm 5'2".
Thanks!


----------



## Belle79

max the cat said:


> Beautiful bag! It looks perfect on you!
> 
> Could you tell me how tall you are?
> I'm thinking about getting the same bag but afraid it would be too big for me.
> I'm 5'2".
> Thanks!


 
I'm 5'2" as well, but have at least 3 inch heels on in this pic. It's a great size, I don't like big bags at all. Get it now with the Labor Day discount


----------



## max the cat

Belle79 said:


> I'm 5'2" as well, but have at least 3 inch heels on in this pic. It's a great size, I don't like big bags at all. Get it now with the Labor Day discount


 
Thank you! I will order it today!


----------



## MJDaisy

I got this today. I'm bummed because I'm not totally in love. I think it looks too small on me. also not sure about mint in autumn


----------



## Belle79

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1860721
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860722
> 
> 
> I got this today. I'm bummed because I'm not totally in love. I think it looks too small on me. also not sure about mint in autumn


 
I don't think it looks too small on you, but if color is the issue I highly recommend the Luggage. It goes with everything and it's seasonless!


----------



## MJDaisy

Belle79 said:


> I don't think it looks too small on you, but if color is the issue I highly recommend the Luggage. It goes with everything and it's seasonless!



thanks Belle79! i have decided to keep this bag but i am also planning on buying luggage 

i am on the hunt to find it in a store in my area....i can't find it anywhere though! i hope i don't have to purchase online.


----------



## Belle79

MJDaisy said:


> thanks Belle79! i have decided to keep this bag but i am also planning on buying luggage
> 
> i am on the hunt to find it in a store in my area....i can't find it anywhere though! i hope i don't have to purchase online.


 
Oh good! My Nordstrom doesn't carry Tory Burch in the store, and I have no other retailers in my area who do so I always have to order online. People stop me all the time to compliment my Luggage dome - hope you find one!


----------



## MJDaisy

Belle79 said:


> Oh good! My Nordstrom doesn't carry Tory Burch in the store, and I have no other retailers in my area who do so I always have to order online. People stop me all the time to compliment my Luggage dome - hope you find one!



i just ordered it off the nordstrom site!  after calling around to a TON of stores in my area (bloomies, nordstrom, tory burch, neimans)...NONE of them have it! i have called about 12 different stores!


----------



## Belle79

MJDaisy said:


> i just ordered it off the nordstrom site!  after calling around to a TON of stores in my area (bloomies, nordstrom, tory burch, neimans)...NONE of them have it! i have called about 12 different stores!


 
Awesome! You will love it


----------



## suzyh

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1860721
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860722
> 
> 
> I got this today. I'm bummed because I'm not totally in love. I think it looks too small on me. also not sure about mint in autumn



I think it looks lovely and will complement autumn colours.


----------



## MJDaisy

suzyh said:


> I think it looks lovely and will complement autumn colours.



thank you suzyh


----------



## munchkinnidarth

hi ladies, i just got one online by ebay.i have checked all the details of the bag and it seemed to be authentic. i just have one detail to confirm so i can sleep well at night 

i noticed that the whole bag is not as stiff as the area in the corners. for the front and and back it seemed to be just the leather and the cotton lining. no other hard material to keep it puffed out. i took  picture of it lying down so you get what i mean. let me know if you experience this.

thanks in advance if anyone is willing to share their opinion so i can return it if not authentic. i got 2 in different colors. the other one i would give as a gift so it would be a shame if its fake


----------



## BABYSKY

munchkinnidarth said:


> hi ladies, i just got one online by ebay.i have checked all the details of the bag and it seemed to be authentic. i just have one detail to confirm so i can sleep well at night
> 
> i noticed that the whole bag is not as stiff as the area in the corners. for the front and and back it seemed to be just the leather and the cotton lining. no other hard material to keep it puffed out. i took  picture of it lying down so you get what i mean. let me know if you experience this.
> 
> thanks in advance if anyone is willing to share their opinion so i can return it if not authentic. i got 2 in different colors. the other one i would give as a gift so it would be a shame if its fake



dont worry, that's real. That's how saffiano leather works...


----------

